# Lola



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks amazing!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Took nearly two hours!! I think I prefer my other doodles. This took too long and I kept getting annoyed at myself. It's difficult and I haven't got the texture right at all. That would take even longer. Think I will stick to my doodles.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

beautiful Lola


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think it looks very professional & a great likeness.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Bit wide on the muzzle, proportions not right but I'm no artist, Amanda's are much much nicer I think, she's captured textures so well. I worked off a photo of her that I have printed and framed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing Nina's pic?! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It is beautiful Ruth.It really is.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Nina's pic?! X


Aw I dunno.. Maybe at the weekend ! Two hours is long and I'm a perfectionist so would probably try to do it a bit better or different brushes.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It is beautiful Ruth.It really is.


Thanks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love it it looks amazing! Would look lovely in a frame


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! good Job! it looks really good!!!! it does take a long time doesnt it, I enjoy it. 
Really good job.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love it, Ruth - well done you. The eyes are excellent and you have the Arlo curl too 
Mind you, it would be hard to turn out a bad pic of such a gorgeous subject.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow! So good, thought you were going to say it took much longer than that to be honest. Tried to find a prob to do something on the computer and only found American ones for around $400! Must be cheaper ones surely?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Wow! good Job! it looks really good!!!! it does take a long time doesnt it, I enjoy it.
> Really good job.


Yeh it was fun but I think I still prefer my doodles than portrait art. 



Marzi said:


> I love it, Ruth - well done you. The eyes are excellent and you have the Arlo curl too
> Mind you, it would be hard to turn out a bad pic of such a gorgeous subject.


The eyes were really hard but this app allows you to zoom right in to make the tiniest adjustments. So much easier than anything else I've used. Plus when the strokes are so tiny on the zoom when you zoom out you don't see the imperfections. It also allows for light and shade. I did A-level art and portraits (way back then) were my thing but ipad art is so different 



DB1 said:


> Wow! So good, thought you were going to say it took much longer than that to be honest. Tried to find a prob to do something on the computer and only found American ones for around $400! Must be cheaper ones surely?


This app was £3.99.


----------

